# Lithuania !!!!!!!



## Bloodless (Jul 2, 2003)

Lithuania Have Won European Basketball Championship 2003 In Sweden !!!!!!!!


----------



## Marco Mitis (Dec 17, 2002)

Congratulations Lietuva. Well deserved.


----------



## Crazy Fan From Idaho (Dec 31, 2002)

LOVE the pictures, Bloodless!!!!!

Thanks for posting them.

Lietuva JEGA!!!!!


----------

